# Question on Musky Reels



## drjongy

I am looking for a new reel to put on a new extra heavy 8'6" rod for throwing these increasingly large lures (has anyone seen the Cow Dussa yet?!).

I don't wan't to spend $300-400 on a reel so I have been looking at the Abu Garcia 7000's for around $140. Does anyone know the difference between the 7000i and the 7000C3i? Any other recommendations around this price range? Thanks.


----------



## Slayer_54

if your goin with an abu i go with the abu record w/ crankin handle.its noce for those long days throwin dub10's


----------



## drjongy

Yeah, I looked at the Records but ended up going with the 7000C3i. These 7000's are a big reel, and from what I understand, are real nice throwing the DCG's and other hard-pulling baits.

I did eventually find out the difference in the two reels...the 7000i has bushings and the 7000C3i has ball-bearings. I do wish now I would have gotten the 7000i (the red one) as I understand the bushings are more durable than the ball-bearings in these two particular reels.

Only 5 weeks to go until Musky time!!! :beer:


----------



## rcnut143

wow 5 weeks? we got til saturday here in Wisconsin.


----------



## Madison

You'll be happy with the 7000's, although a little harder to palm, but you'll get used to it.. Otherwise you can you use the southern method of grabbing the fore handle when retrieving baits.. I've had them on my rods for the last 4 years and have had no problems.. However, stay away from the 7000 narrow. I have a buddy who has gone through 3 of them and ended up switching over to the wide.


----------



## USAlx50

I've been using 7000c3's for burning hair for 8 or 9 years and they have held up much better then smaller reels. I have burned up a few of em though and that was before the cowgirl boom so they aren't bulletproof. You will wear one out eventually it you toss a lot of big blades.

Trinidads cost an arm and a leg but they are pure sex for cranking those big blades. It takes some time getting used to them. Kind of a PITA to get in and out of freespool at the beginning and ends of a cast.

BTW- had a record take a dump on my the first weekend I had it. Returned it and got something different..


----------



## duckp

I've used the 7000s for over 20 years.A little hard to get used to but once you do,adds easy hours to the day.
Try find old ones for sale and buy them if you can.


----------



## BrianLucky13

The old 7000's are solid as a rock!! The new ones suck!!! A person can easilly go through 7-10 of them in a summer if you fish everyday. Especially if your throwing double cowgirls 90 % of the time!!! I fish muskie everyday from June to freeze up and the only reels that will last are the Shimano's!!!

Anything from the cheaper Cardiff's and Corvalus, that are around 100 bucks to the TE that are over 300 bucks. They are all solid reels. And you can send them in during the winter to get cleaned up and it doesnt cost very much!!

I wouldnt use an ABU if someone gave me one!! They are junk!! I dont know any hard core Muskie guys that use Abus anymore. I had a feeling the Record was going to be good!! It lasted 18 hours then Abu sent me another and that one didnt last a weekend of throwing DCG's!!! My 2 cents!!


----------



## Madison

BrianLucky13 said:


> The old 7000's are solid as a rock!! The new ones suck!!! !!


If your looking at getting the older 7000's make sure they say "Made in Sweden" on the handle reel.. the old black ones have it and some of the newer silver ones do also..Those seem to be the ones that were well built.

Also, there is nothing wrong with the ABU series of reels.. They still work great...If your in the market for the best then definitely go Shiimano but be prepared to spend anywhere from $300-700 bucks on one!!


----------



## BrianLucky13

From what Ive seen the best cheaper reel you can get is the Shimano Cardiff!! Ive had 3 of them last 3 years without any problems. In that 3 years I could have went throught 100 Abus. Abus are junk and cant hold up to muskie lures. Bass and walleye fishing and they are fine but not muskie lures!! I used to only use Abus but after loosing 5 fish over 50 inches in a week I threw them all in the garbage!! Then I switched to Shimano and havent had any problems since.

If you are just a weekend warrior I really dont think you will have too much problems with Abus though. But If you fish a lot and want dependable reels Shimano is the way to go!!


----------



## Madison

BrianLucky13 said:


> Abus are junk and cant hold up to muskie lures. Bass and walleye fishing and they are fine but not muskie lures!! !


Remember now Abu's were the only reel that could withstand muskie lures up too about 8 years ago. Everyone was throwing an ABU.... I still have Abu's that are 15 years old and still using them today (Not just a weekend warrior here).. If you talk to anyone that has been fishing Skee's for over 10-15 years I gauruntee they still have ABU's that work.... I do agree that Abu's are no good for todays "Big Baits". However if one is throwing average bladed bucktails, spinner baits, jerks or gliders you dont have to have a $300 reel.


----------



## BrianLucky13

Yes your right Abu is the thing of the past!!! But they are junk as of today!!!


----------



## Madison

BrianLucky13 said:


> Yes your right Abu is the thing of the past!!! But they are junk as of today!!!


Bwahahaha!!!

O.K. Drongy yours, mine and everyone else's that using an ABU's are now considered junk "By todays standards" according to a guy that has maybe 4 years of musky fishing under his belt........

You must be throwing a DC-10 with a Shimano calcutta or better to catch fish.. :roll: :roll:


----------



## BrianLucky13

[quote="Madison

O.K. Drongy yours, mine and everyone else's that using an ABU's are now considered junk "By todays standards" according to a guy that has maybe 4 years of musky fishing under his belt........

You must be throwing a DC-10 with a Shimano calcutta or better to catch fish.. :roll: :roll:[/quote]

4 years??? Do you know me??? Who are you??

I used to use calcuttas but dont anymore because I get the same wear and tear of some cheaper Shimanos(cardiff or corvalus 401's.)


----------



## Madison

BrianLucky13 said:


> [
> 
> 4 years??? Do you know me??? Who are you??
> 
> I used to use calcuttas but dont anymore because I get the same wear and tear of some cheaper Shimanos(cardiff or corvalus 401's.)


No I dont, nor care really...Just dont appreciate the fact that you're bashing ones decision on a reel because he doesnt want to spend $300.. Without reel proof and more out of personal fustrations, Do you know why any reel is better than the other?? Gear Type; housing material, flexing, How is the reel put together, internally plastic, gear ratios, 1 piece frame? pull pressure on the frame, etc. etc. would better support your position.

Just saying.....But I've never caught a muskie before :iroll:


----------



## njsimonson

Alrighty guys. Keep it business-related.


----------



## drjongy

We'll see what happens with the 7000, and if it goes to junk throwing these monster baits I'll probably have to get one Shimano to pair up with the extra-heavy 8'6" St Croix. But I've heard mostly good things about the 7000, and I think the new rod is going to help take some stain off the reel as well.

But as far as my other three rods with Abu's on them, I don't have a worry in the world as they are more than adequate for throwing 90% of the musky baits out there.

The way this spring has been with the cold weather, I'll probably be throwing a lot of smaller bucktails for a while anyway.


----------



## BrianLucky13

I was just saying from experence that I will never use Abus. Ive used every model they make and Ive gone through them all!! For Shimanos Ive used just about every model they have made except a few newer ones and havent had a SINGLE problem. So thats my feeling on reels. Ive know everything there is about gear ratios and the guts of the reel and by far the best reels on the market are Shimanos!!!

If your serious about muskie fishing and wanna have good gear why not spend a few extra bucks and get quality!!

I made a trip up to Vermilion about 5 years ago and I had 3 abus with me. By the second day all three reels broke and I lost the biggest fish I have ever seen because of the reel(about 56 inches.) Since that day I switched to Shimano and havent had one problem with any reel!!!

LOL and know I dont work for Shimano!!

And Madison your giving reel advice for Muskie fishing and you havent even caught a Muskie???? Come on now!!!

Drjongy try glide baits the first couple weeks of the season if your fishing the DL area!!


----------



## jonesy12

As the saying goes; You get what you pay for. Garcia is a great reel for the price. Along with St. Croix's baitcaster. They are very nice reels and will last a very long time. But if you are looking for the best, in my opinion, a Calcutta by Shimano is tough to beat!


----------

